# New toy for pigs....



## frankwright (Dec 14, 2016)

Here piggie piggie


----------



## hogjumper (Dec 14, 2016)

Very nice! I run a standard M1A myself and it has yet to let me down in the pork department. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 15, 2016)

Dude that is BAD _ _ _! But is it heavy? It looks heavy

Sure is a Sweet set up though!

Cant wait to see it layin across a Bigole pig!


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 15, 2016)

That is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 15, 2016)

Eight pounds but it doesn't feel heavy to me.


----------



## GA native (Dec 15, 2016)

That is a good looking piece of hardware.


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 16, 2016)

That ought to do the trick!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 21, 2016)

That thing looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh Yeah!  
I really like mine as well other than being very, very loud.  Wear your ear pro!
If ya reload for it, shoot me a PM.  Been shooting mine for more than a decade.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks SAKO, I got a pretty good load with 165 Hornady SSTs.
I added a short section of Magpul rail and a green light so hogs can't hide in the dark.


----------



## Knotwild (Jan 6, 2017)

How are you going to save your hearing?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 7, 2017)

I always wear hearing protection and it does not sound loud to me at all.
Pigs will probably think it is really loud.


----------



## misterpink (Jan 8, 2017)

Love mine but found it too heavy and loud to hunt with for me.  308 will sure lay them down.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 9, 2017)

I will still hunt mostly with my G40 with red Dot. We have a couple of areas where the shots tend to be longer than I am comfortable with for the Glock so the SOCOM will get to come on those trips.


----------

